# Pokemon best wishes season 2 ep N: New Opening



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

The newest opening Of pokemon best wishes  ( Ash Charizard  vs legendary)


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm........
Colress = Like


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2013)

omg totally worth a thread


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 17, 2013)

thread worthy

edit: got ninjad


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm........
> Colress = Like


 
 ( Colress appears)


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> omg totally worth a thread


Time to do my job and make this thread worth it 




sliver123 said:


> ( Colress appears)



YES!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2013)

*sits back and wonders how Blice is going to make it worth it* hahaha


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

Colress's voice is epic in both Japanese and English.
If the dub catches up, they just have to use the voices they used in the B&W2 trailer,
#GoodDubbing


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread has some definite Golden potential.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

Will it be as bad story-wise as Pokemon Black and White?


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

today they released the first ep of the new season in raw without subs


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> today they released the first ep of the new season in raw without subs


Ahhh,
ummmm i'm not sure whether i'll wait for dubbed or just watch in subbed.
Depends on how far away it is.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Ahhh,
> ummmm i'm not sure whether i'll wait for dubbed or just watch in subbed.
> Depends on how far away it is.


'

if you wait for dubs it takes longer, did ya already watched the first eps of the old pokemon best wishes ?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> '
> 
> if you wait for dubs it takes longer, did ya already watched the first eps of the old pokemon best wishes ?


Nahh, i never got round to it, but i may have to if If i wanna watch this season >.>


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Nahh, i never got round to it, but i may have to if If i wanna watch this season >.>


 
do you know if the eps stream site may be posted here ?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> do you know if the eps stream site may be posted here ?


No you can't post the site.
Catboy was the one who taught me that.
But I have my sites, i'll find it pretty easily i think. don't worry


----------



## Arras (Jan 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Will it be as bad story-wise as Pokemon Black and White?


Isn't the anime normally worse? The games have a story that can be summarized in three sentences or something while the anime is usually just Ash going "I WANNA BEAT THE POKEMON LEAGUE OH I FAILED AGAIN BAWW ;O;".


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

Arras said:


> Isn't the anime normally worse? The games have a story that can be summarized in three sentences or something while the anime is usually just Ash going "I WANNA BEAT THE POKEMON LEAGUE OH I FAILED AGAIN BAWW ;O;".


Goes to the next region
Repeats mistakes 
Life of Ash

This season looks to be focusing on battling Team Plazma, and the seasons that deviate from him failing the league tend to be more enjoyable,
Like battle frontier


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

Arras said:


> Isn't the anime normally worse? The games have a story that can be summarized in three sentences or something while the anime is usually just Ash going "I WANNA BEAT THE POKEMON LEAGUE OH I FAILED AGAIN BAWW ;O;".


 
I think we can come to the consensus that anything Pokemon related has a horrible story.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

Arras said:


> Isn't the anime normally worse? The games have a story that can be summarized in three sentences or something while the anime is usually just Ash going "I WANNA BEAT THE POKEMON LEAGUE OH I FAILED AGAIN BAWW ;O;".


 
the last pokemon league ash did was the worse, i liked when he battled darkrai in the pokemon league or the ones of charizard vs blaziken but the storys in the anime some are epic and cool


----------



## Arras (Jan 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think we can come to the consensus that anything Pokemon related has a horrible story.


This is probably more of a personal thing but the one Pokemon-related thing where I actually liked the story was the Mystery Dungeon spinoff series. I can't think of any others though.


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2013)

Seeing Charizard making an appearance was AWESOME. Nostalgia!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

Mystery Dungeon was a great series, I hope the 3ds ones carry on the good legacy.
I wonder what direction they'll take with X and Y.
I hope they expand on the story like they did with the B& W series.

But back on main topic here,
That mind control thing Colress has looks interesting,


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

Who watched this scene  long ago ?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> Who watched this scene  long ago ?



Made little kids everywhere quite sad


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

i hope team rocket get arbok and weezing back its sad when they were gone crying for jesse and james


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think we can come to the consensus that anything Pokemon related has a horrible story.


Uh wasnt pokemon nominated for best story like 30 times in the last 10 years?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> i hope team rocket get arbok and weezing back its sad when they were gone crying for jesse and james


I'm interested in why they are with looker.
Team Rocket and looker on a team?


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm interested in why they are with looker.
> Team Rocket and looker on a team?


 
did ya not see the season of pokemon diamond and pearl and team gallatic ? there looker was friendly with them


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> did ya not see the season of pokemon diamond and pearl and team gallatic ? there looker was friendly with them


Hmmm, i guess i forgot about that.
D&P was where my interest in the anime started to die out originally


----------



## Unagi (Jan 17, 2013)

The end of DP actually got fairly decent, especially how that Darkrai totally shat on Ash's entire team. But he kinda brought it on himself with some of his decisions. Interest started to completely die out when there's an episode where Pikachu kills Latios, and the VERY next one he gets his balls beat by a newbie trainer and its Snivy. Disappointed.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

Unagi said:


> The end of DP actually got fairly decent, especially how that Darkrai totally shat on Ash's entire team. But he kinda brought it on himself with some of his decisions. Interest started to completely die out when there's an episode where Pikachu kills Latios, and the VERY next one he gets his balls beat by a newbie trainer and its Snivy. Disappointed.


Thats what made me stop watching the anime actually.
That and the fact that they said he's still 10.
That's impossible, 
But heck, Colress is so awesome i might have to suck it up and watch.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 17, 2013)

Unagi said:


> The end of DP actually got fairly decent, especially how that Darkrai totally shat on Ash's entire team. But he kinda brought it on himself with some of his decisions. Interest started to completely die out when there's an episode where Pikachu kills Latios, and the VERY next one he gets his balls beat by a newbie trainer and its Snivy. Disappointed.


Dude that's not the only one time that happened. 
According to bulbapedia:
Ash's Pikachu beat a Regice
Beats a Dragonite that knew 8 freaking different moves (Orange league)
Beats a Metagross
Beats a Rhydon by aiming at it's horn.
Loses against an Elekid, Snivy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Dude that's not the only one time that happened.
> According to bulbapedia:
> Ash's Pikachu beat a Regice
> Beats a Dragonite that knew 8 freaking different moves (Orange league)
> ...


That pikachu is more inconsistent than Ash's age


----------



## Unagi (Jan 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Made little kids everywhere quite sad


 
I remember that episode. When I was a wee kid, feeling like the world had ended. -_-


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2013)

Best Wishes? Really?

I don't think it's a good sign for your show if part of the title is ripped right out of a Hallmark card.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Made little kids everywhere quite sad


Did you get sad?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 18, 2013)

Wait wait wait, i dont understand what is going here here. 

People actually WATCH the Pokemon anime?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 18, 2013)

I loves Pokemon anime forever since season 1 until now!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 18, 2013)

While i dont condone stealing from one of my favorite webcomics, i do aprove of this rework.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 18, 2013)

this was a little sad


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2013)

The originals.
They had to move on


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 18, 2013)

maybe they will come back, a pokemon trainer max pokemon may have is 6, and now team rocket pokemon of 3 regions, 2 from unova,3 from hoen that remained at head quarters and maybe if they meet the old pokemon then it makes 6 in total, dustox was gone with another, but arbok and weezing they can return someday to help jesse and james, maybe they trained after the tyranitor was gone and may return stronger


----------



## pasc (Jan 18, 2013)

Currently watching the old eps. They sure are funny in a unique way. (Guess I'll skip all those "fresh and new" episodes.)

I actually hate how they disposed of the good old characters... They should bring them back...
The way this op looks just has me thinking: milking to extreme...

Seriously, how many sidekicks did Ash have ? WTF has happened. Bring Misty back (Rocko had enough Screentime if I recall correctly yet I wouldn't complain seeing him again aswell... those three were a fun duo).

The only thing I could note got better is the drawing style.
That however might be related to using computerizised techniques. 

BTW: I only will watch the old eps anyways so you can tell me: Will Ash actually EVER win anything ? It seems to me he always fails (which is weird, usually in animes the maincharacter beats the crap out of anyone, maybe thats the refreshing thing
of pkmn ?)


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 18, 2013)

pasc said:


> Currently watching the old eps. They sure are funny in a unique way. (Guess I'll skip all those "fresh and new" episodes.)
> 
> I actually hate how they disposed of the good old characters... They should bring them back...
> The way this op looks just has me thinking: milking to extreme...
> ...


 
yes he wins against strong ones like the battle frontier,battle against articuno


----------



## Valwin (Jan 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think we can come to the consensus that anything Pokemon related has a horrible story.


season 1 was ok simple story boy wants to be a champion bla bla

the problem is when the boy does the same shit each season like a robot


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 18, 2013)

if he won against the league the anime would end


----------



## pasc (Jan 19, 2013)

Nah... it couldn't hurt, after all just winning once won't do. It is still possible that someone else beats him again.

Its actually funny...the filler eps in this anime are one of the funniest.

In other series you just plain hate them, here they entertain.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 19, 2013)

pasc said:


> Nah... it couldn't hurt, after all just winning once won't do. It is still possible that someone else beats him again.
> 
> Its actually funny...the filler eps in this anime are one of the funniest.
> 
> In other series you just plain hate them, here they entertain.


 
lol i did not know you liked pokemon so much, you have the picture of someone of detective conan


----------



## Rockym (Jan 19, 2013)

Ugh, Iris and Cilan are still here.  IMO the worst partners Ash has had.  I stopped watching the show because of how bad they are.  Can't wait to move on to X and Y versions and the new anime.  Hopefully, there will be better characters to team with Ash, or better yet, bring back Brock and Misty.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 19, 2013)

maybe this time ash pokemon will fully evolve ? like boldore into gigalith,snivy and oshawott evolve and scraggy.


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 20, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> maybe this time ash pokemon will fully evolve ? like boldore into gigalith,snivy and oshawott evolve and scraggy.


 
Highly doubt it. Boldore is seen as boldore in the finale clips taken from the opening, Oshawott was still Oshawott, Snivy was still Snivy, and scraggy didn't make an appearance at all, leading me to believe ash ends up leaving scraggy with someone to train. Usually in japan if a pokemon was going to evolve it would appear in it's evolved stage in either A. the opening credits, or B. the ending credits. Though that's not to say Opening/Ending credits won't change come spring. (The current ending credits are winter-themed and the Opening credits are merely for the Team Plasma story arc.)

Also. There is two things I would like to point out.
1.This is merely an Story Arc In Season 2. We haven't Reached season 3 yet (If there IS a season 3)
2. Gonna take a quote from Pokemon movie 3.
Team Rocket to Ash:"Well, Er.. It's really quite simple! If anything happened to you, we would be out of show business!" This pretty much says ash will NEVER leave the spotlight. Stop hoping for ash to win a league, It won't happen till the anime has lost it's ENTIRE fan base. (Which will never happen because it will always appeal to 5-12 year old children, and new children are born every minute.)


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 20, 2013)

ash will battle cheren, will he battle the others too ?


----------

